# Alco 370 - motor question



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, when I got the thing I was able to briefly get the front motor to run. Then the wiring disintegrated. So I replaced all the wiring, chucked the armatures into a drill and used scotchbrite to clean them up. Put it all back together... now the back motor runs great. The front motor makes a noise, the coil assembly moves a little bit, and then gets warm real quick. The rear motor is going very slowly... but if I lift up one of the brushes pn the front motor so it no longer makes contact with the armature, then the rear motor goes normal speed.

What did I mess up?

Charles.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Correction: 360, not 370. Fat-fingered that.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Charles, do you have a parts diagram for this model? If you do, I can type up the info I have in my service manual. Also, there's some info on the Tom Barker CD that also might help. Let me know.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Nevermind, I figured it out. The little adjustment screws that hold the coil in place needed some tweaking. Interesting design...

Charles.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Glad it worked out.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Charles --

I have a couple of Alcos that will need some tuning in the near future. I'm curious about those adjustment screws. What do they do and how are they adjusted? Do you just "play" around turning them in and out until it runs best?


----------

